# ::::: República de Angola :::::



## Kwame (Nov 18, 2005)

*República de Angola*








*Welcome to Angola. 

Be prepared to feast your eyes on some of the world's most beautiful untouched nature, as well as a nation that's undergoing a massive reconstruction effort.​*


----------



## Kwame (Nov 18, 2005)

*Introduction*​

*Area:* 1,246,700 m2


*Language:* Portuguese (Official), Umbundu, Kimbundu, Kikongo, Fiote, Chokwé


*Major Cities:* Luanda (Capital), Huambo, Benguela, Lubango, Lobito, Malange, Kuito, Cabinda


*Religion:* Majority Roman Catholic, then indigenous religions


*Head of State:* José Eduardo dos Santos (MPLA)


*GDP (PPP):* $114.6 billion (2008 est.)


*GDP - real growth rate:* 3-6% (2009 est.)


*GDP - per capita (PPP):* $9,100 (2008 est.) 


*Geography*

Angola lies on the west coast of Africa, between latitude 5° & 18°S and longitude 11º & 24°E. It borders the Republic of Congo to the north, Zambia to the east, Namibia to the south, and the Democratic Republic of Congo to the northeast. The Atlantic Ocean lies to the west.

Angola’s terrain can be described as falling into three major zones. A narrow coastal plain, expanding to 200km in places and climbing to an altitude of 400m, a chain of coastal mountains, and vast plateaus rising to between 1,000 and 2,000m high. The highest being Mount Moco (2,620m).

The country’s main rivers flow down from the interior toward the Atlantic Ocean. Its principal hydrographic basins are the Zaire, Kwanza and Cunene, which flow into the Atlantic, and the Zambezi, flowing into the Indian Ocean.


*Population* 

Because of the civil war that ravaged the country for almost 30 years, there has not been an accurate census conducted since the early 1970s. Estimates point to a population ranging from about 12 million to over 16 million inhabitants. 


*Ethnic Groups*

Several ethnic groups exist: the Ovimbundu (center), is the most significant group, accounting for some 38% of the population, with the Mbundu (northwest), the second most important, accounting for 23%. In the north, live the Bakongo, comprising approximately 13% of the population, while there are other small minorities such as the Lunda-Chokwe (east), Nganguela (south), Cuanhama, Nyaneca and Nkhumbi. Mesticos (Mixed Portuguese & Black African) comprise about 3% of the population.

Since the early 2000s, there been a significant increase in the number of Chinese calling Angola their home, mostly due to China's ever increasing interest in Angola.


*Political & Administrative Organization*

Angola was a Portuguese colony for some 500 years, having won independence on November 11, 1975.

In the wake of a period (between 1977 and 1990) in which a one-party system was in place, the situation began to change after May 1991, with Angola becoming a multi-party democracy.

The 1975 Constitution was amended several times, thereby ensuring, since 1992, the pluralism of parties, universal suffrage, broader individual rights and guarantees, and the separation of legislative, executive, and judiciary functions.

The Angolan political system is a semi-presidential one, with the President of the Republic, who is head of state and commander-in-chief of the armed forces, being elected by direct and universal vote for a five-year period, renewable up to a maximum of three mandates. The current president of the Republic is José Eduardo dos Santos, who has also taken on the role of head of government since 1998.

Legislative power is entrusted to the 233-member National Assembly, elected for a four-year period. For the past 30 years, the Angolan political scene has been dominated by 2 parties – the MPLA (in power) and UNITA.

The government holds executive power, with the cabinet accountable to the National Assembly. Judicial power is exercised by the courts.

In administrative terms, the country is divided into 18 provinces, run by governors. The 18 provinces are: Bengo, Benguela, Bié, Cabinda, Kuando Kubango, Cunene, Huambo, Huíla, Kwanza North, Kwanza South, Luanda, Lunda North, Lunda South, Malange, Moxico, Namibe, Uíge, and Zaire. These provinces are subdivided into 164 municipalities, taking in 376 communes and 1,671 village settlements.


----------



## Kwame (Nov 18, 2005)

*Nature in Angola*


----------



## simcard (Feb 18, 2009)

very nice


----------



## IMPÉRIO PT (Dec 10, 2008)

Great country:applause:


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

nice pictures please upload more


----------



## Kwame (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks! 

*Pictures from the coastal desert city of Namibe*


----------



## Kwame (Nov 18, 2005)

*More pictures of Namibe*




































*Road leading outside of Namibe*


----------



## Kwame (Nov 18, 2005)

*Natural Beauty of Angola*


----------



## tony8 (Mar 16, 2009)

That's a interesting place to travel. Thanks for guiding me.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Namibe looks like a cute little town, I would love to walk around and take photos if i could 

Very nice town, I was quite surprised, thanks for the wonderful thread


----------



## Kwame (Nov 18, 2005)

*The Capital, Financial Center, and Most Important City: Luanda*














































*Source:* Flickr (Fernando J Igreja)​


----------



## Kwame (Nov 18, 2005)

*The Capital, Financial Center, and Most Important City: Luanda (Continued)*



























*This is Mussolo Island, located a short distance from the city.*


















*New development in Luanda Sul, located south of Luanda*​


----------



## Kwame (Nov 18, 2005)

*The Capital, Financial Center, and Most Important City: Luanda (Continued)*














































*Source: Flickr*​


----------



## Kwame (Nov 18, 2005)

*Natural Beauty of Angola*














































*Source:* Flickr (Fernando J Igreja)
​


----------



## dashalvin (Jan 8, 2008)

beautiful vistas de Angola.


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

great pictures.
btw, do you have any pics from lobito? i was there long time ago and just hoped to see the town again. thanks.


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

great landscape:cheers:


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

Kwame said:


>


Beautiful Road.


----------



## Ras Siyan (Jan 12, 2009)

Beautiful country indeed!!!!
Plus the fact that is has one of the world's top economic growth, the country is really under construction after the terrible 27 years of civil war. I'm glad for the Angolan people, they deserve it.


----------



## Kwame (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback everyone! 

*Video Compilation of Huambo*
*(Note: This city was one of the hardest hit by the civil war, they have come a long way since 2002)*


----------



## Kwame (Nov 18, 2005)

*Rio Queve in Cuanza Sul Province









Binda Falls in Cuanza Sul Province









Calandula Falls in Cuanza Sul Provine









Pedras de Pungo Andongo in Malanje Province









Rio Lucala in Cuanza Sul Province









Source: Flickr (mario pinho)
*​


----------



## Kwame (Nov 18, 2005)

*The Desert Landscapes of Namibe Province*


----------



## Kwame (Nov 18, 2005)

*The Beautiful Baia Azul (Blue Bay) of Benguela Province*


----------



## Kwame (Nov 18, 2005)

*The Beautiful Baia Azul (Blue Bay) of Benguela Province (Continued)*


----------



## lean.92 (Jan 12, 2009)

Wow!
Great job =D


----------



## simcard (Feb 18, 2009)

Great pictures, Angola looks really nice


----------



## Kwame (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks everyone! 

*Panorama of the Luanda skyline*










*Source: Flickr (elisa vaz)*


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

I love Angola!:drool: Portugal love Angola! Thanks for the photos!


----------



## Kwame (Nov 18, 2005)

Thank you for the kind words Gustavo__Almeida__ ! 

*This is Lobito, the industrial heart of Benguela Province​*













































*Source: Flickr (Afrobrasil)*​


----------



## Kwame (Nov 18, 2005)

*This is Lobito, the industrial heart of Benguela Province (Continued)​*













































*Source: Flickr (Afrobrasil)*​


----------



## Kwame (Nov 18, 2005)

*Tourist Complex in Lobito, the industrial heart of Benguela Province​*













































*Source: Flickr (Afrobrasil)*​


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Amazing thread! Having family roots in Luanda, can you post more photos, if you have, of the Ingombotas area of the city? And Ilha de Luanda, south side? Obrigado! 
I hope to see Angola one day.  And I hope the country develops much more, especially the Angolans


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

those sand dunes look awesome


----------



## Kwame (Nov 18, 2005)

*Natural beauty of Luanda Province*




























*Source*: Flickr (Pedro Sousa)​


----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)

how safe is it there now?


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

WOW!
Spectacular!


----------

